# [CONFIG] ATI Radeon HD 6850 sous Gentoo [resolu]

## drdivx

Bonjour,

Je viens de terminer ma compilation de mon Gentoo, qui fonctionne plutôt pas mal.

Mais j'ai un petit soucis pour configurer ma carte graphique ATI Radeon HD 6850.

J'ai essayé plusieurs wiki dont celui de Gentoo Quebec avec le KMS.

J'ai aussi essayé le wiki officiel de Gentoo.

J'ai même essayé les pilote propriétaire.

Mais rien n'y fait, cela ne fonctionne pas.

Je n'arrive que sur mon Gnome avec la configuration 'vesa' mais c'est pas top car je n'ai pas ma résolution Full HD.

Voici ce que j'ai quand je met 'radeon' :

gentoo ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier "Layout0"

  Screen 0 "Screen0"

EndSection

Section "Module"

  Load "dbe"

  Load "extmod"

  Load "type1"

  Load "freetype"

  Load "glx"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier "Monitor0"

  VendorName "Unknown"

  ModelName "Unknown"

  Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

  Identifier "Device0"

  Driver "radeon"

  VendorName "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier "Screen0"

  Device "Device0"

  Monitor "Monitor0"

  DefaultDepth 24

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth 24

  EndSubSection

EndSection

gentoo ~ # startx

hostname: Hôte inconnu

xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.20983 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.9.5

Release Date: 2011-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 #3 SMP Mon May 9 22:44:20 CEST 2011 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda7

Build Date: 10 May 2011  09:08:37AM

Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue May 10 10:02:46 2011

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

dlopen: libdrm_radeon.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "radeon" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

Voici ce que j'ai quand je met 'fglrx' :

gentoo ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier "Layout0"

  Screen 0 "Screen0"

EndSection

Section "Module"

  Load "dbe"

  Load "extmod"

  Load "type1"

  Load "freetype"

  Load "glx"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier "Monitor0"

  VendorName "Unknown"

  ModelName "Unknown"

  Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

  Identifier "Device0"

  Driver "fglrx"

  VendorName "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier "Screen0"

  Device "Device0"

  Monitor "Monitor0"

  DefaultDepth 24

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth 24

  EndSubSection

EndSection

gentoo ~ # startx

hostname: Hôte inconnu

xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.21086 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.9.5

Release Date: 2011-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 #3 SMP Mon May 9 22:44:20 CEST 2011 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda7

Build Date: 10 May 2011  09:08:37AM

Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue May 10 10:27:32 2011

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:0:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:2:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:10:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:17:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:3) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:4) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:5) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko): Invalid module format

(EE) fglrx(0): ACPI: DRM connection failed

(EE) fglrx(0): ACPI: DRM connection failed

(EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized.

(EE) fglrx(0): XMM failed to open CMMQS connection.(EE) fglrx(0):

(EE) fglrx(0): XMM failed to initialize

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x3e) [0x7f8d8d520ece]

1: /usr/bin/X (0x7f8d8d459000+0x82e0e) [0x7f8d8d4dbe0e]

2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f8d8c77d000+0xf120) [0x7f8d8c78c120]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xdl_x760_swlDriOpenConnection+0x3a) [0x7f8d89121daa]

4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (swlDriOpenConnection+0xd) [0x7f8d8904e20d]

5: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so (0x7f8d8a3cb000+0x1bd74) [0x7f8d8a3e6d74]

6: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so (0x7f8d8a3cb000+0x1e075) [0x7f8d8a3e9075]

7: /usr/bin/X (InitExtensions+0x92) [0x7f8d8d504382]

8: /usr/bin/X (0x7f8d8d459000+0x3b5c0) [0x7f8d8d4945c0]

9: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f8d8b6f5bfd]

10: /usr/bin/X (0x7f8d8d459000+0x3b2d9) [0x7f8d8d4942d9]

Segmentation fault at address 0xa0

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

(EE) fglrx(0): firegl_SetSuspendResumeState FAILED -9.

^Cxinit: giving up

xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused

xinit: unexpected signal 2

Franchement cela fait deux jours que je suis dessus et je vais surement repasser à un Debian, même si sous Gentoo mon système est plus stable et rapide.

C'est pour cela que je vous demande si vous n'avez pas une idée, s'il vous plait.

Merci d'avance.

Cordialement.Last edited by drdivx on Thu May 12, 2011 7:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

...

Repasse sous debian si tu le souhaites et si tu penses que cela te convient mieux... ces "menaces" ne nous fera pas intervenir plus vite ni mieux sur ton problème... 

C'est toujours un plaisir de voir ce genre de postes-ultimatum :/

Sinon, à tout hasard, tu ne t'es pas demandé si les drivers supportait ta carte, avant d'essayer un peu tout?

Par exemple, le driver libre radeon, c'est sûr, c'est non.

Pour fglrx, renseigne toi si la combinaison Xorg/Kernel est supportée par la version de fglrx que tu utilises.

--

edit: ahem, désolé, ça sonne un peu "rugueux" comme ton... bon, j'ai oublié qu'on était plus lundi  :Wink: 

----------

## drdivx

Hola,

Bonsoir, d'abord et j’espère que vous avez passé une bonne journée.

Je ne voulais pas du tout faire un ultimatum.

Je disais cela car je suis plus habituer au variante Debian comme ubuntu.

Vous avez mal compris mon ton, qui est un ton de désespoir.

J'aime gentoo et le faite qu'il est compiler pour et par ma machine et donc plus stable et rapide.

Je ne veux pas le quitter.

Je veux juste faire fonctionner mon accélération graphique pour avoir du full HD.

Je suis désolé de vous avoir froissé, je me suis sûrement mal exprimer.

Mais auriez vous une idée pour flgrx.

Merci d'avance.

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit: ahem, désolé, ça sonne un peu "rugueux" comme ton... bon, j'ai oublié qu'on était plus lundi 

 

En même temps sur le forum debian, t'arrives tu sort que "ça marche pas, je vais repasser à une autre truc"... le ton serais le même voir pire et pour seul soluce un tonitruant "rtfm!"   :Laughing: 

Sinon passes nous ton make.conf (je voudrais voir les USE et le VIDEO_CARDS). Sinon kms et fglrx ça va pas trop ensemble, si tant est que as les deux ensemble.

----------

## drdivx

Oui je m'en excuse encore.

Je me suis mal exprimer.

C'est juste que sur ubuntu il y a un gestionnaire de pilote propriétaire qui configure et installe ta carte.

Aussi non voici mon make :

gentoo ~ # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="video_cards_radeon gnome gtk -kde nls -qt3 -qt3support -qt4 truetype unicode userlocales dvd alsa cdr sqlite static-libs X dbus hal"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync2.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

VIDEO_CARDS="r600"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

gentoo ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/modules 

modules_2_6="radeon"

module_radeon_args="modeset=1"

PS : Merci encore de bien vouloir m'aider.

----------

## kwenspc

ouais ton VIDEO_CARDS est mauvais. 

Fais un eix xorg-drivers 

tu vas avoir une liste possible (sachant qu'il faut vire le video_cards_ devant). USE="video_cards_radeon" c'est pas bon (même si ça l'applique surement)

un VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fglrx" ça serait déjà mieux je pense. Fais un emerge -DuN world ensuite.

Re-testes et dis nous ce qui va pas.

----------

## drdivx

Je suis désolé mais cela ne fonctionne pas.

gentoo ~ # startx

hostname: Hôte inconnu

xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.5008 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.9.5

Release Date: 2011-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 #3 SMP Mon May 9 22:44:2                                                                                        0 CEST 2011 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda7

Build Date: 10 May 2011  09:08:37AM

Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue May 10 18:34:47 2011

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:0:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:2:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:10:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:17:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:3) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:4) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:5) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/char/                                                                                        drm/fglrx.ko): Invalid module format

(EE) fglrx(0): ACPI: DRM connection failed

(EE) fglrx(0): ACPI: DRM connection failed

(EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized.

(EE) fglrx(0): XMM failed to open CMMQS connection.(EE) fglrx(0):

(EE) fglrx(0): XMM failed to initialize

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x3e) [0x7f71615e0ece]

1: /usr/bin/X (0x7f7161519000+0x82e0e) [0x7f716159be0e]

2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f716083d000+0xf120) [0x7f716084c120]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xdl_x760_swlDriOpenConnection+0                                                                                        x3a) [0x7f715d802daa]

4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (swlDriOpenConnection+0xd) [0x7f                                                                                        715d72f20d]

5: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so (0x7f715e48b000+0x1bd74) [0x7f71                                                                                        5e4a6d74]

6: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so (0x7f715e48b000+0x1e075) [0x7f71                                                                                        5e4a9075]

7: /usr/bin/X (InitExtensions+0x92) [0x7f71615c4382]

8: /usr/bin/X (0x7f7161519000+0x3b5c0) [0x7f71615545c0]

9: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f715f7b5bfd]

10: /usr/bin/X (0x7f7161519000+0x3b2d9) [0x7f71615542d9]

Segmentation fault at address 0xa0

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional informati                                                                                        on.

(EE) fglrx(0): firegl_SetSuspendResumeState FAILED -9.

^Cxinit: giving up

xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused

xinit: unexpected signal 2

----------

## kwenspc

et après un eselect opengl set ati ?

----------

## drdivx

Il est deja a ati :

gentoo ~ # eselect opengl list    

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati *

  [2]   xorg-x11

----------

## kwenspc

```
FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/char/ drm/fglrx.ko): Invalid module format
```

En console, quand tu fais modprobe fglrx, ça donne quoi? ça doit déconner et c'est pas normal, tu pourrais refaire un emerge x11-drivers/ati-drivers ? 

Quelle version des x11-drivers/ati-drivers? Apparemment le support des séries 6xxx est pas si vieux (version 11.3)

Tiens et d'ailleurs, t'as cherchés sur ce forum? Je trouve un résultat intéressant (pour la suite, parce que là ton module se charge pas): https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-861431-highlight-fglrx+6850.html

----------

## drdivx

j'ai ceci :

gentoo ~ # modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko): Invalid module format

J'utilise la version 11.3

----------

## El_Goretto

D'où ma question à l'origine, est ce qu'il support un 2.6.37?

----------

## drdivx

Ok si je comprend bien il faudrait que je change de version de noyau.

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> D'où ma question à l'origine, est ce qu'il support un 2.6.37?

 

 *Quote:*   

> kernel_is ge 2 6 37 && if ! linux_chkconfig_present BKL ; then

  trouvé ça dans l'ebuild, donc apparemment oui. 

Tiens testes voir avec la dernière version 11.4/11.5? (echo x11-drivers/ati-drivers >> /etc/portage/package.keywords et rulez)

[edit] tiens d'ailleurs bien moche ça, le support bkl ... ^^ [/edit]

----------

## drdivx

Voici ce que ca donne quand je met radeon :

hostname: Hôte inconnu

xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.19626 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.9.5

Release Date: 2011-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 #3 SMP Mon May 9 22:44:20 CEST 2011 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda7

Build Date: 10 May 2011  09:08:37AM

Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue May 10 20:49:32 2011

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) [KMS] No DRICreatePCIBusID symbol, no kernel modesetting.

(EE) RADEON(0): Chipset: "AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series" (ChipID = 0x6739) requires KMS

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

^Cxinit: giving up

xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused

xinit: unexpected signal 2

Voici ce que ca donne quand je met fglrx :

hostname: Hôte inconnu

xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.19662 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.9.5

Release Date: 2011-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 #3 SMP Mon May 9 22:44:20 CEST 2011 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda7

Build Date: 10 May 2011  09:08:37AM

Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue May 10 20:50:07 2011

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:0:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:2:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:10:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:17:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:3) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:4) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:5) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-r4/video/fglrx.ko): Invalid module format

(EE) fglrx(0): ACPI: DRM connection failed

(EE) fglrx(0): ACPI: DRM connection failed

(EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized.

(EE) fglrx(0): XMM failed to open CMMQS connection.(EE) fglrx(0):

(EE) fglrx(0): XMM failed to initialize

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x3e) [0x7f49f08b2ece]

1: /usr/bin/X (0x7f49f07eb000+0x82e0e) [0x7f49f086de0e]

2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f49efb0f000+0xf120) [0x7f49efb1e120]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xdl_x760_swlDriOpenConnection+0x3a) [0x7f49ecad4daa]

4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (swlDriOpenConnection+0xd) [0x7f49eca0120d]

5: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so (0x7f49ed75d000+0x1be84) [0x7f49ed778e84]

6: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so (0x7f49ed75d000+0x1e185) [0x7f49ed77b185]

7: /usr/bin/X (InitExtensions+0x92) [0x7f49f0896382]

8: /usr/bin/X (0x7f49f07eb000+0x3b5c0) [0x7f49f08265c0]

9: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f49eea87bfd]

10: /usr/bin/X (0x7f49f07eb000+0x3b2d9) [0x7f49f08262d9]

Segmentation fault at address 0xa0

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

(EE) fglrx(0): firegl_SetSuspendResumeState FAILED -9

----------

## drdivx

Je voudrais savoir si il y a un moyen de dire quand meme a XORG  de me mettre met 1920x1080 dans son fichier de config.

----------

## kwenspc

 *drdivx wrote:*   

> Je voudrais savoir si il y a un moyen de dire quand meme a XORG  de me mettre met 1920x1080 dans son fichier de config.

 

Avant faudrait que xorg démarre sans problème non?  :Neutral: 

pour fglrx, t'as essayés la version 11.4?

Et sinon pour radeon il en veut pas si kms n'est pas présent.

----------

## drdivx

En mode vesa xorg ce lance mais avec une resolution de 1280x1024.

Le mode radeon me dit que KMS n'est pas present et que le module DRI et DRI2 n'ont plus.

Alors que j'ai respecter le tutos pour les activer.

Comment peut on savoir si il le sont vraiment ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *drdivx wrote:*   

> En mode vesa xorg ce lance mais avec une resolution de 1280x1024.

 

Limitation VESA, tu peux pas aller plus haut.

Retravaille sur fglrx, il supporte la 6850. Prends la version 11.4

----------

## drdivx

Je l'ai je viens de le faire mais il y a encore des erreur.

Je reviendrais demain dessus.

Je te tiendrais au courant demain car la je vais me coucher.

@+

----------

## kwenspc

 *drdivx wrote:*   

> Je te tiendrais au courant demain car la je vais me coucher.

 

Y a plus de jeunesse!

----------

## drdivx

Coucou me revoilà.

Sur un autre forum il m'ont demander ceci http://paste.pocoo.org/show/386999/

C'est un descriptif de mon noyau.

----------

## kwenspc

 *drdivx wrote:*   

> Sur un autre forum il m'ont demander ceci http://paste.pocoo.org/show/386999/
> 
> C'est un descriptif de mon noyau.

 

Avec CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y c'est sûr que fglrx va pas se charger. Ou alors c'est la config noyau pour le radeon uniquement?

----------

## drdivx

Bon sang ca fonctionne.

Tu est trop fort merci bien.

J'ai suivi ceci http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fglrx et recompiler mon kernel sans kms c'est parfait.

Comment savoir maintenant si j'ai de l’accélération 3D.

----------

## kwenspc

Ah m'en doutait, je l'avais dis au début   :Wink: 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> .(..)
> 
>  Sinon kms et fglrx ça va pas trop ensemble, si tant est que as les deux ensemble.

 

Pour la 3d, un ptit glxinfo et si il te sort un "direct rendering: Yes" au début: c'est bon. 

glxinfo est dans le paquet x11-apps/mesa-progs

Un ptit "résolu" en topic sinon?

----------

## drdivx

Cool sa fonctionne :

gentoo ~ # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: ATI

Et merci encore.

Au fait, j'ai encore deux problème je sais pas si tu peux m'aider.

Le premier est le faite que je ne peux plus lancer mon Windows car le grub graphique redémarre car j’appuie sur Windows.

gentoo ~ # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 15

splashimage=(hd0,4)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.37-r4

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.37-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda7

title Gentoo Linux Rescue

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.37-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda7 init=/bin/bb

title Windows Seven

root (hd0,0)

#makeactive

chaineloader (hd0,0)+1

Et le second est que j'ai des problème d'encodage de caractères dans la console :

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-apps/mesa-progs-8.0.1

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/distfiles/mesa-demos-8.0.1.tar.bz2'

--2011-05-12 18:59:12--  ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/distfiles/mesa-demos-8.0.1.tar.bz2

           => �/usr/portage/distfiles/mesa-demos-8.0.1.tar.bz2�

R�solution de ftp.free.fr... 212.27.60.27, 2a01:e0c:1:1598::1

Connexion vers ftp.free.fr|212.27.60.27|:21...connect�.

Ouverture de session en anonymous...Session �tablie!

==> SYST ... compl�t�.    ==> PWD ... compl�t�.

==> TYPE I ... compl�t�.  ==> CWD (1) /mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/distfiles ... compl�t�.

==> SIZE mesa-demos-8.0.1.tar.bz2 ... 9999864

==> PASV ... compl�t�.    ==> RETR mesa-demos-8.0.1.tar.bz2 ... compl�t�.

Longueur: 9999864 (9,5M) (non certifi�e)

100%[======================================>] 9 999 864    382K/s   ds 26s     

Et je voudrais savoir si il est possible de mettre KDE alors que j'ai GNOME même si il faut que j’enlève gnome.

Merci d'avance.

----------

## kwenspc

Tu peux mettre gnome ou kde, c'est comme tu veux sous gentoo, t'es tenus à rien. Et oui tu peux virer gnome.

Pour ton soucis de windows là j'en sais rien, 10 ans que je fais plus de dual-boot nux/win   :Wink: 

Sinon pour tes caractères c'est en console ou dans une console sous Xorg que ça fait ça? Ça vient peut être du support utf8 et/ou de /etc/conf.d/consolefont

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-332110.html  ce topic est un peu vieux mais ça devrait t'aider.

----------

## drdivx

Merci c'est cool j'ai mise le mode default et j'ai plus de caractères bizarre.

Merci pour tous.

----------

